# Avatar of Khaine Conversion- advise desired



## drakus40k (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm working on an Eldar Avatar- I hate the standard pose, but am unwilling to pay for the Forgeworld version. Hence, a conversion is necessary. I'm looking for a good critique/advice on what to do next- or just call it good. I am NOT an expert with green stuff...

I've lengthened the torso a bit- this Avatar is about 3/8 of an inch taller than normal. The sword arm has been reposed, as well as the 'Bloody Hand'. I'm unsure if I want to add the traditional hair treatment. If so, it will be GS'd...I hate the mane that comes with the model.

Any suggestions will be seriously considered.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The back looks too meaty and not molten enough, needs more fire.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

First things first: Welcome to Heresy Online drakus40k!

I think the right arm looks like its a bit to low down. The shoulder seems dislocated, but that might just be the pics. If not Id move it up a bit to be more attached to the torso 

How about moving the left underarm closer to the body and making him point with 1 finger (tighten the others in the hand) at something in the angle hes looking at? Right now that arm seems to be in a middle of nowhere posture.

I personally like the idea of no damn hair, go for it! All kinds of elves have some "bighead and bighair obsession" in the GW world. Smoke that!


Always interesting to see folks going at it on models that arent converted that often, good luck!


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally I think it has great potential. Like mention by NagashKhemmler there should be more cracks in the armour to get more of a molten veins effect. I would look at the Forgeworld avatar for inspiration, mainly the torso area. You could also make the shoulder armour a little bigger extending toward the middle of his body.

Great start!
+rep


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Really like it, the original model upset me a little to. Love the longer body.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the problem with the metal avatar model is the head, its simply too fecking big for the body, now you have improved on that but its still too large, to be honest the body required would need to be about the same size as the forge world model,which is simply stunning by the way and worth every penny.
Serious improvement on the original and i look farward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

in that case maybe adding a slight neck would be good? however troublesome that would be.


----------



## drakus40k (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree that the head is all out of proportion...but I think fixing that is way beyond my skill...

I'm going to add a topknot, in the form of a braid and see how it looks. I'm also planning on working up the back/shoulder are a bit more...I'm not sure if I want the craggy look, or make it look a bit smoother- more like armor.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great so far! Do you have much previous experiance with GS, I know you said you weren't that good, but youve done fantastic so far.

I'm going to agree the right arm is too far down. Looks like its hanging off the body. Move it up a quarter of an inch or so and it'll look fine. The back I think needs some detail. If you want to keep it smoth like armour, then I'd suggest doing some freehand on it. Perhaps some scroll work?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah right arm is too low... I would bring his arm up like he is pointing his sowrd. That woud give you more clearance on the shoulder blade, and it would look bad @$$. Looks great though! Vary nice work. Welcome!


----------

